# Mortal de necessitat??



## Mei

Hola a tots,

L'altre dia parlavem amb uns amics sobre l'expresió "mortal de necessitat" i no vam saber dir quan es fa servir i d'on ve. Algú ens pot donar un cop de mà? Què vol dir quan una cosa és mortal de necessitat?

Gràcies

Salut

Mei


----------



## Fernando

En castellano, "mortal de necesidad" significa simplemente "necesariamente mortal". Por ejemplo, un disparo en la cabeza.

En sentido figurado, se usa con frecuencia para algo que es muy malo, sin efectos "colaterales" positivos. Por ejemplo, "vender a pérdidas continuamente es mortal de necesidad para la empresa.

Disculpad por no escribir en catalán.


----------



## Mei

Fernando said:


> En castellano, "mortal de necesidad" significa simplemente "necesariamente mortal". Por ejemplo, un disparo en la cabeza.
> 
> En sentido figurado, se usa con frecuencia para algo que es muy malo, sin efectos "colaterales" positivos. Por ejemplo, "vender a pérdidas continuamente es mortal de necesidad para la empresa.
> 
> Disculpad por no escribir en catalán. *No tienes porqué disculparte*



Gracias Fernando. 

¿Es como decir que algo es "casi mortal" o "debería ser mortal"?

Mei


----------



## crises

"mortal de necesidad" vol dir que "ha de provocar la mort". En català no em sona gens natural, sinó més aviat un castellanisme. Però no t'ho puc confirmar.


----------



## Flip

Doncs jo no sabria dir d'on ve, ho desconec, però no només s'utilitza per parlar explícitament de la mort, sinò de situacions dolentes o negatives, per exemple "aquest negoci, és mortal de necessitat", que vol dir que segur que és un mal negoci (com ha comentat el company "Fernando" en castelllà). És com un superlatiu d'una cosa dolenta, com pot ser la mort en si o qualsevol altra cosa.


----------



## Mei

No sé, trobo que és molt macabre, no?

Gràcies a tots!

Mei


----------



## The_Corrs_catalunya

Mortal de necessitat? no ho havia sentit en els catorze anys de vida que tinc. Em sembla que si, que és un castellanisme.


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Ja sé que Google no és una font molt fiable per utilitzar-l'ho de diccionari però en moltes pàgines en català apareix aquesta expressió, només cal que ho probeu.

Tant si és en català com en castellà, el significat és el mateix. Ho preguntaré en el forum de castellà... qui sap potser allà em diuen que és un catalanisme... 

Salut

Mei


----------

